# 93 maxima



## max93 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have various things wrong with my car and i was curious to see if anyone else has experienced them with their cars as well..

My speedometer and odometer stopped working a few months ago. Is this just dumb luck or has anyone else had this happen to their maxima? Does anyone know if it will pass NYS inspection next year like this or will it have to be fixed ( I could care less if my speedometer works or not). cruise control died at the same time. 

It also idles funny, it kind of revs and pulsates slightly when first started and seems to be worse in colder months. Also when i come to a stop, sometimes it will idle very low so I put the car into neutral to bring the rpm's back up. It has only stalled on my one time because of this. any ideas what is causing this problem? Are they linked together? 

Im trying to figure out if i should just buy a new car or just fix this one. If i can diagnose and fix these 2 problems id still have to fix a cv joint, and get new tires. Along with all this i have no radio, air conditioner, and a broken passenger window lol

thankssss


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Is your max an automatic or a manual transmission? because if you have an A/T it could cause the rpm drop when you are at a stop, other than that i would recomend checking your coils, as they could also cause a rpm drop. if the car sudenly looses power or severly drops rpms while driving i would strongly recomend pulling them all out and checking them, if they are broken or cracked, as mine were, try wrapping them with electrical tape and see if that doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

ur problem is easy....jus take out ur MASS AIR FLOW sensor and clean that lil wire thingy inside with MAF cleaner..u can buy maf cleaner for like 10 buks....and check ur vacuum hoses as well and report bak...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

max93 said:


> I have various things wrong with my car and i was curious to see if anyone else has experienced them with their cars as well..
> 
> My speedometer and odometer stopped working a few months ago. Is this just dumb luck or has anyone else had this happen to their maxima? Does anyone know if it will pass NYS inspection next year like this or will it have to be fixed ( I could care less if my speedometer works or not). cruise control died at the same time.
> 
> ...


1. your speed sensor is probably the problem with your speedometer. it is on the top of the transmission. you can sometimes fix it by pushing the plastic piece on the top of it back down into the metal body of the sensor.

2. how is your antifreeze level? oil level? vacuum hoses? battery? alternator?

everything you have described as being bad on your car is very easy to repair for less than $500 with the possible exclusion of the A/C.


----------



## Awesome X (Oct 29, 2008)

The Plastic Gears in my Odometer stripped out causing my odometer not to work.
My speedometer still worked though.I replaced 2 Bad Fuel injectors an mine is running better.
Sounds like your speedo, problem is the sensor on the trans. And the mass air flow sensor would make your,s run smoother.


----------



## max93 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I looked into some of the things mentioned, and I just decided to invest in a new vehicle. 

I figured the cost to fix everything isnt worth it considering the overall condition of the car. 

Thanks for the advice it helped me decide what I wanted to do with the car. I bought a 04 Sentra which should hopefully last me a long time


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Awesome X said:


> The Plastic Gears in my Odometer stripped out causing my odometer not to work.
> My speedometer still worked though.I replaced 2 Bad Fuel injectors an mine is running better.
> Sounds like your speedo, problem is the sensor on the trans. And the mass air flow sensor would make your,s run smoother.


if the sensor is bad, neither the odometer nor the speedometer will work. 1 signal is sent to both.


----------

